# Shooting the Springfield Loaded 1911 Video



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I put my Springfield 1911 through its paces at the gun club Friday and I was pretty disappointed with how I did. I suspect it was a combination of factors: I had spent a good chunk before firing it, shooting my Glock 30. I have not had a good work out with my SA 1911 in a month or so.

But, I have to say, for whatever reason and I'm still not sure why, though I suspect it has mostly to do with sight picture differences, I consistently shoot my Ruger SR1911 more accurately.

Anyway, here's a video of the session, as always, I welcome your critiques and constructive criticism. I think I'm still getting too much finger on the trigger.

Shooting the 1911 .45ACP


----------

